# What are these wheel caps off of???



## spkoch (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what these wheel caps are off of. I know they came in an old Datsun box with Japanese writing. I have a set of four, brand new. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

havent seen those before, check the inside for a part number, something like 40343 or a 40315 and 5 more digits after it..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah...a part number would help. A Nissan dealer may be able to take the number and cross referance it to what models it fit. I know the Nissan FAST parts system could do this, if the part number is still valid. If that doesn't work, they should be able to contact their regional parts rep and hopefully track them down.


----------



## spkoch (Aug 9, 2007)

The part number on the inside of the cap is 40343-U8900. If it helps anyone identify them, great. Otherwise, I can hit up a Nissan parts guy.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

those are from a 810


----------



## spkoch (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The part number is still listed in my Oct. 2002 Nissan Parts List and shows them listed as $25.02 each. Granted it's a few years old, but it might give you an idea of what they're worth.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes those are the caps for the 810 factory alloy wheel as I have on my car:








They are actually still available through Nissan or at least they were a year or so ago when I bought some for my car. They were $24.68 ea.


----------

